# Suggestions and Ideas



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey All,

i just took delivery of my convict cichlids about a hour and they are sittin in the 25GL aclimitizing. all the live bearers you see in the signature are goin back to the LFS tonight when he's gonna be swinging by my place to pick them up.

i need help and suggestions with these fishes since i am brand new to cichlids.

currently my cichlid stock list is as such:

2 Angels (Both Females) (thank you for sexing them Fishfreek)
3 Blue Rams (2 Females and 1 Male)
2 Convict/Zebra Cichlid (1 Male and 1 Female)

The Rams and Angels are housed in the 15 GL and seem to be doing pretty ok with the occasional chasing. i from what i have understood is that the Convicts can and will be aggressive to the point of killing other cichlids in the tank when they spawn and the female looks gravid as it is. i'm goin to redo the decor of the 25 with a cave or 2 to give them options to choose from. these guys are being housed in the 25 for a maximum of 2 weeks and then onto the 55 which outta be ready by then.

the 55GL's measurements are as such:

*Dimentions:*

36Lx20Wx18H

*Deco and housing:*

Its going to be a planted tank with small gravel, one piece of driftwood, old handleless cups for caves and shelters, WoodRock from the 25, a few sea shells. Plants, i dont know the names but my mom has been growin them for me for the last 2 weeks in preparation of the tank. she is the plant person in the family.

*Filteration:*

2 Canister Filters: 225GPH, 300GPH, 
1 HOB Dolphin Filter 200GPH.

*Aireation:*

1 1ft Airstone and i 5 inch in Dia airstone: hooked up to a Taiyo TI 300 airpump, No Specs available.

2 1/2 Feet Air Stone hooked up to a Boyu SC - 7500 airpump: OUTPUT： 2x3L/min

my plan was to move the Angels and the Convicts to the 25 for now and when the 55 is ready, move every one into it. so am looking at 7 fishes in the 55 GL including my Rams and maybe few male angels (if i can sex them).

do you'll think that this would work? i am not looking to breed any of them but i will not be able to stop them from "doin their thing" either. will still have my 15 and 25 sitting in the attic incase of an emergency.

Suggestion,feed back and ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok.... scrap all them ideas... i don't know if you would want to call convicts aggressive... not the word for it... but ; if they could got out of the tank; they work put a hurtin on a rogue elephant....lol
i would put the convicts in the 15.... move everybody else into the 55...if you put them all into the 55; you are going to wind up with several dead fish..and if the cons spawn; you will have the 25 for the little ones.....


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd go with Angels and Rams in the 55g when you get it (25g for now) and the convicts in the 25 when the others move out. Convicts could go in 15g for now...to be alone. For a pair of fish that are likely to spawn...I would choose the largest tank availabe (meaning 25g).


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

ok cool! thanks Loha and SB23!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks a lot for your feedback.

Heres what i went and did so far.

1: Moved the Convicts to the 15GL all by them loving selves.
2: Redid the decor for the 25GL with live plants, white gravel, 1 fake plant (to cover a "bald spot")
3: Moved my 3 Blue Rams, 2 Marble Angels
4: Got 2 Matrure (hopefully male) Angels. 1 is white with yellow crown and the other is a Marble.

would this be ok?

Cheers!


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

ditto all of the above 
and just because I didn't see anybody else mention it - the seashells will play havok with your pH and alkalinity. I'd pull them out.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just move the Angels to a larger tank ASAP....and keep a pair once it forms in the larger tank. I wouldn't keep all 4 in a 55g....they can be real meanies.

7 Cichlids in a 25g is alot.  Cross your fingers until you get the 55g.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

oh the angels are a stop over. one they pair off the other 2 are goin back to the LFS.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why zakk?...no reason why you can't have 4 angels....i always keep a couple of spares around..but right now i only have a total of 36....so far i have 4 pairs and more forming... most are DD blacks....
once you get a pair; you might want to put them in a tank by themselves..


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

once the 55 is ready i'm plannin on getting discus as well Sir. about 4 of those. will there be enough room with 4 angels and 3 rams?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

4 angels, 4 Discus, and 3 Rams....probably not. Good luck keeping all those alive if you try it! Having 36 angels in a tank is probably different than having 3 or 4. Some angels get dominant and will kill anything you put with them....I've had that happen personally and while it won't happen to everyone, you have to be careful. With 36 Angels in a tank there is no room to fight.


----------

